# low oil pressure! help!



## bugy (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi, just rebuilt 3.2L fsi engine, because a camshaft damage due low oil pressure, everything looked fine although there's still low oil pressure, any advice, does anybody have oil pressure passages diagrams? Oil pump looks fine, oil valve control too.


----------

